# Sad Day at Glenn Cottage Eggery



## Rebbetzin (Feb 24, 2012)

One of my first baby chicks from 2008, Lady Rosalind died today. She was fine, her comb was a bit pale, but it does that from time to time, so I wasn't concerned. Yesterday for some quite unknown reason, when I put new water in the pen, I picked her up and told her she was a good chiken.


This afternoon, after running some errands, I came home went out to give the chickens some treats, 
and there she was... dead as can be!


Here are a few photos of Lady Rosalind as a Memorial.


First day home with all her sisters in the coop.







Fifteen days old, playing on a basket.





Checking out the nest box.






First Egg!!







Portrait from Egg Carton Label.


----------



## elevan (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you've lost a special hen


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry! It is always so hard to lose the ones from the first batch.


----------

